# working back or not on shooting jacket



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been having a long running discussion with my friend of mine about my beautiful new shooting jacket that I had made. I have gone for a full working back to free my arms when shooting as well as a couple of hand warming pockets.
I think if you are going to have an item of clothing made for you you should make sure that it is fit for its purpose, my friend on the other hand seems to think that my jacket should simply be worn at lunch etc. & I should be wearing my big heavy coat?
As always, I am looking for back up from the forum!!!
please let me know your thoughts


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

BarringtonAyre said:


> I have been having a long running discussion with my friend of mine about my beautiful new shooting jacket that I had made. I have gone for a full working back to free my arms when shooting as well as a couple of hand warming pockets.
> I think if you are going to have an item of clothing made for you you should make sure that it is fit for its purpose, my friend on the other hand seems to think that my jacket should simply be worn at lunch etc. & I should be wearing my big heavy coat?
> As always, I am looking for back up from the forum!!!
> please let me know your thoughts


While I don't shoot, I have difficulty understanding what your friend's objection might be. If it's properly designed and made of a good serviceable tweed or twill, why shouldn't you wear it for shooting should you enjoy doing so? Surely, your variety of shooting does not offer that many occasions when you must crawl through mud, does it?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Invite your friend over. do a few rapid shoulder mounts of your shotgun.
make a few quick swings as if following a upland bird. Apologise when your barrels pass his shocked face.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

If you went to effort to have it made specificlaly as a true hunting coat, then damn straight, make it fully functional all you want. I assume you did a shoulder panel for the butt of the rifle too?


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I have shooting jackets with and without "action" backs. I prefer the look of those without, and I don't find any difference in my shooting with either jacket so mostly I go w/ the one I like the looks of. High pheasants don't care what you are wearing, of course, and most shooters on the line could care less as well, so I would suggest you go with what suits you. I think the shoulders on the action backs are always a bit wider than those with normal backs and it may be that that bothers me.

I note, by the way, that at most shoots the guns are in Barbours. I usually wear the full kit, however, because I am not from there and so I put airs while my hosts and fellows do not.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

I think it is one of personal preference - Field Coat or Jacket. I prefer the former as it gives me more protection against the elements and is waterproof. I'm rather pleased with my new Musto technical tweed that has action sleeves.

Several years ago Barbour made a shooting jacket that 'converted' into a field coat offering a compromise between the two. A great idea but sadly it was deleted and despite my protestations with the company they have no plans to bring it back.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whether it is a shooting jacket or not, I prefer an action back simply for the additional freedom of movement and comfort the design affords the wearer. Perhaps your friend should wear what they like and you do the same!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

In regard to an action back, that is a definite YES. It is worth the extra expense for this detail.
On the other hand, I see shooting and hunting being used as if they are synonymous. If you are doing target shooting or open field hunting, then a nice jacket fits in fine. If one is talking about wading through swamps, then a more utilitarian jacket might be better.
In all if your friend does not like your choice of designs, let him buy his own jacket. You chose what was right for your needs so why worry about what he thinks?
How about pics? I am interested in the hand warmer pockets as much as the back and shoulder construction.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

*form follows function*

If it works for you (and you did design it), then by all means.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A *Bi-swing *back (pleats at the back of the shoulders to allow increased freedom of movement) is traditional and historic. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah, but pheasants can indeed care.

I was at a 'hunt' sponsored by Caravelle Arms owned by Clarence Revelle (inventor of the 1911 DA grip safety unit)
at Rahaugh Ranch.

My field piece was a 16 guage, jacket a filson with game pocket.

The 'hunt' was a disaster, no better than a canned hunt.
I managed all of one bird fairly taken after I let it break twice.

And then to end the day our host and cronies, heavy with multiple birds approached. A hen flushed and one idiot fired ( he was the local Republican booster after all.)
We turned quickly and felt #6 shot hit our backs.
I also felt something heavy hit the ground right in front of me.
It was the hen, one wing bloodied.
I bent over and a little disgusted at my $100 pheasant dinner, the abandonment of my small group and getting shot at decided to up my bag by one.
I slipped her unseen into my game pocket.

The birds were all plucked and butchered by the ranch staff. I decided to keep quiet about the hen and do the cleaning later.
At our car I removed my jacket for the long drive home. I felt something move. The hen was alive, only winged with a single pellet in her muscle and feathers torn.

I took her to a nieghbor bird fancier, where she spent her days in peace.

That pheasant cared very much about my jacket that day.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

If you shoot regualrly then it is correct, if you never shoot then it is affectation or costume.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"...one idiot fired ( he was the local Republican booster after all.)"

That goes to show that one should never hunt with a Republican. This seems to be a pattern when they are out from behind their desks.

Did you ever think he was jealous of your jacket and the hen was only an excuse to open fire?


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

All my hunting/shooting sport jackets have bi-swings. This is the latest MTM from Ermilio Custom Clothiers









"Several years ago Barbour made a shooting jacket that 'converted' into a field coat offering a compromise between the two. A great idea but sadly it was deleted and despite my protestations with the company they have no plans to bring it back. "

I believe I have one of these jackets, it has a wind/rain barrier and has a flap that fastens across the chest for protection. The flap can be then unfastened to look like a regular jacket. For truly inclement weather it is the best that I know of before one puts on Filson or Barbour Sykoil.
Let's see a pic of your jacket, please.-Dick


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If affectation is costume, we all need to throw out; pea coats, punch toes if not in Scotland............


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

There are many beautiful hunting coats in the past from the British Isles. Some other counties have nice hunting coats, too. There are many many variations to each. It is a shame we don't see practically any of them any more. It sounds like you made a nice choice. Handwarmer pockets are nice and bi-swing shoulders is an easy way for arm movement for shooting. A type of cloth you might consider next time is Thornproof. Your coat sounds nicer than what you friend thinks. It is more versatile to. 

Enjoy your coat.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

From now on when someone asks me to explain "fate"; I'll just point them to this thread.


----------



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

Zingari said:


> Several years ago Barbour made a shooting jacket that 'converted' into a field coat offering a compromise between the two. A great idea but sadly it was deleted and despite my protestations with the company they have no plans to bring it back.


Thank you so much for your kind words everyone & for taking the time to reply. In regard to the quote above, do you have a bit more information on this jacket & maybe some photos? and how did it 'convert'? sounds like a fantastic design to resurrect

I will also get some photos up shortly of the hand warmer pockets, definitely the way forward!


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

BarringtonAyre said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words everyone & for taking the time to reply. In regard to the quote above, do you have a bit more information on this jacket & maybe some photos? and how did it 'convert'? sounds like a fantastic design to resurrect
> 
> I will also get some photos up shortly of the hand warmer pockets, definitely the way forward!


Here you go - a fantastic idea. If anyone has one in 40" that I can liberate please let me know. Why Barbour will not remake it is beyond me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Why would you need a shooting jacket for?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

To keep warm while bagging Pathmark cart attendants with a paint gun.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

GBR said:


> If you shoot regualrly then it is correct, if you never shoot then it is affectation or costume.


With regard to the shoulder pad, I agree. With regard to the bi-swing back, no. They are functional even if all you want is a bit more flexibility for everyday activities.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> To keep warm while bagging Pathmark cart attendants with a paint gun.


You Know Kav,I wish that could happen.


----------



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

Zingari said:


> Here you go - a fantastic idea. If anyone has one in 40" that I can liberate please let me know. Why Barbour will not remake it is beyond me.


ooo I like that! looks like I may have found my next piece of clothing!!!

Will keep everyone informed how I go on!


----------

